# Accra Dymatch Shafts



## m9wst (Mar 14, 2013)

Recently bought a replacement 3 wood with the above shaft in and also had my driver shaft replaced too and i am very pleased with the results. My driver has the ST60 M4 version, which is stable tip, 60g and the difference is unreal, the ball seems to rocket off the face now, also feels very stable and can handle it when i swing a little harder. Its the same for the 3 wood too, feels very solid and getting consistent results. 

If anyone is considering changing shafts then definitely consider these.


----------

